# OC 960T from motherboard



## Jaaacck (Jul 26, 2011)

So, what I want to do is learn how to overclock my 960T via my motherboard. I have the Biostar TA890GXE 890GX.
the bios does have its auto-overclock program but I've found it to be pretty rubbish as the most I can get out of it is 3.3GHz before my system won't start up.
But using AMD overdrive I can get the cpu to run stable at 4.0GHz. But I don't really want to be using a program to overclock as it isn't overclocked from when the pc is switched on, it's as soon as windows loads up it applies my overclock.

I'm a complete newbie to overclocking and know some of the basic stuff such as the multiplier and the vcore.

Thanks in advance for your help,

Squire


*EDIT:* I've added the PC specs in a text file using the everest program recommended here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html :dance:


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Post your PC specs in the thread so we don't have to open an unknown attachment and go back and forth to see the specs.
PC specs?
Prebuilt- Brand Name & Model Number
Custom build- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-GPU-PSU
OC'ing should be done through the Bios only.


----------



## cyricc (Feb 22, 2012)

The report reads Unknown for motherboard type and model yet you know for a fact you are using Biostar TA890GXE 890GX, which makes me think you have the wrong BIOS flashed onto the board. Have you done any flashing to the board? 

Try going to Biostar's support page for the TA890GXE and see if they have a updated BIOS and what the changelog says about the update. Anything about "Added CPU support" or "Stability improvements" might help you achieve that 4.0ghz from POST. 

Also from what I know about the 960T, you can unlock the 5th and 6th core if yours is a model that has them on the processor die, which it might have. In that case you will get a bit more performance out of 6 cores at 3.3 than 4 at 4.


----------

